# Fresh Mango Salsa



## jiggyw/it (Apr 24, 2010)

*Fresh Mango Salsa Recipe:
*
1 diced fresh Mango
1 chopped jalapeno pepper (diced fine):hungry
green onion - 2 T. chopped fine
fresh cilantro chopped (2 T.)
fresh mintchopped (2 T.)
honey to taste
salt and pepper to taste
Olive Oil (2 T.)
Juice of 1 large fresh lime
zest of fresh lime

Mix all ingredients together. You may add avacado if you wish. Great over grilled AJ.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I think mrs.hogdogs will love this!!! On my to do list!!!
Brent


----------



## jamie4800 (Jul 30, 2010)

this is also good with black beans in it


----------



## spearfishinglog (Apr 7, 2011)

il try it sometime


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife makes fresh mango salsa when we make fish tacos. She also makes a drizzle to go on top of the fish and salsa in the shell or tortilla. Take ranch dressing and mix in some taco seasoning. Drizzle it on top of the fried fish and mango salsa. Whoooo!! Don't hold it over your head 'cause your tongue will beat your brains out trying to get to it.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

wow some great new ideas for this old fella... thanks and am hungry now lol


----------

